# Songbird Store for Rent ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was riding on the Queen Car and noticed a 'For Rent' sign above Songbird Music. Anyone know what's up ???


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone? Eh? I'm not going that way until next week.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll chime in. Not sure about the Toronto Branch. They have already given up the store in Ottawa and sold it to some of the employees, from what I have heard. The Ottawa store now is called Spaceman Music 

http://spacemanmusic.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

This is from their site (if you haven't checked it out yet).

"Started up in 1982 in downtown Ottawa, in a little, one-room store in a building shared with a printing press. We moved to our current location on Gladstone in 1985.

The Toronto Song Bird appeared in October, 1988. It moved to a bigger store a few doors down Queen Street West in 1992, and from there expanded to include the space next door a couple years after that. This new section currently houses our keyboard and drum department, with guitars occupying the entire original store. The repairs are done upstairs.

Song Bird Ottawa turned Spaceman
That's right folks, after 25 years, Song Bird Music has turned over the historic Gladstone landmark to its employees and the new "Spaceman Music". Why you ask?

Rob Bruner, Song Bird's President and CEO explains: "It's obvious to everyone in the industry that the internet is taking a bigger and bigger role in music sales. I wanted to centralize our operation in Toronto and put more focus on our website - to serve the whole country. It was a tough choice, but a good one for the future of Song Bird as a corporation.

I grew up in Ottawa and I love the city. It was hard to let my first store go, but that's business. I want to thank all our loyal customers for many years of patronage and memorable times. It was a privilege - and I trust Spaceman will continue to serve the local Ottawa community's needs."

There's nothing about their Toronto location on their site, from what I can see.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Their Toronto web site is still up.

http://www.songbirdmusic.com/

Can't find anything relating to an impending close or move.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just reading a thread on another forum that Songbird Toronto is bankrupt.

Read this in the same post too which is crazy:



> An acquaintance of mine has apparently lost an old Gretsch which was on consignment. The receiver says it is considered inventory and he qualifies as a creditor but doesn't get the guitar or the money from its sale. He may get some money but after the banks etc.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW! I just checked their website and Songbird is indeed bankrupt! Looks like they are going to liquidate all their stock too!

Oh man, I wish I (still) lived in T.O.

TG


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh my........lofulofulofu

I've been after a new bass cab. Looks like I'll be getting one sooner than I had planned. 

Sweetness.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I do believe they are done. Closed last week as far as I know. Capsule bought their inventory of pedals.
But I have heard a rumour that there is going to be a last blowout of what remains. Which I'm told is nothing but bumpkiss.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

faracaster said:


> I do believe they are done. Closed last week as far as I know. Capsule bought their inventory of pedals.
> But I have heard a rumour that there is going to be a last blowout of what remains. Which I'm told is nothing but bumpkiss.


If you catch wiff of an inventory sell off, let us know, eh?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> If you catch wiff of an inventory sell off, let us know, eh?


I second that. I would be huge into a bankruptcy sale! I could use a new 2x12, or some tubes, or both! Now I gotta get myself to Capsule and do some pedal shopping :rockon:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did the Ottawa store close as well?

Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

greco said:


> Did the Ottawa store close as well?


Back in the summer in changed hands. Some staff bought it out. The drum side went to an all-drum store and the rest became Spaceman Music.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

What a drag, that was one of my favourite music stores. :frown: I was in there a few weeks ago and I noticed the drum and keyboard section of the store was noticably emptier. I asked one of the staff what was going on and they said they *might* be selling the store. Oh well, I guess I'll have to check out Encore Music and Capsule Music a little more often now.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Let's pool our money together and start Guitars Canada the store! Haha. 

Have fun fighting the crowds on their sale days you crazy Toronto folk! :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it's a sad, sad day when a cool music store that deals in used, vintage gear closes down. Another one bites the dust.

We had a great store here in S'toon that was in operation for three decades that shut down a couple years ago. It left a gaping hole in the neighborhood it left.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

That's a shame! I always enjoyed checking out Songbird when in I happened to be in TO. When I went to Ryerson I used to visit quite often. 

Jim


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd be interested in seeing what deals are to be had. Hate to be a pessimist, but I can't imagine anything of real worth being sold at 'blow-out' prices. I think those guys are too networked and most of the desireable stuff is already spoken for. I am curious to findout if anyone does make a score on a nice piece. Stuff like that is always nice to hear.

The thing that concerns me most is where Tim Dudley will be working next. Any input on that would be appreciated.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

djem said:


> The thing that concerns me most is where Tim Dudley will be working next. Any input on that would be appreciated.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

djem said:


> The thing that concerns me most is where Tim Dudley will be working next. Any input on that would be appreciated.



He is currently "weighing" his options I'm told.

As for a large sell-off at the Bird, Tim says there is only crap left.
But you know, one man's crap,..............


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

faracaster said:


> He is currently "weighing" his options I'm told.
> 
> As for a large sell-off at the Bird, Tim says there is only crap left.
> But you know, one man's crap,..............



That's what I suspected, just crap left. And if that came from Tim, I know I don't need to make a trip downtown.

I always wondered why he didn't go solo and work out of his home. He's got such a following and his work is great. Never let me down. Hell, he even got my red-knob Fender "The Twin" sounding like a Marshall.....lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

*Straight from Song Bird's Site*

ATTENTION SONGBIRDMUSIC.COM AND SONG BIRD MUSIC CUSTOMERS:

SONG BIRD SOUND CORP (Song Bird Music) HAS FILED FOR BANKRUPTCY. 
We thank you for your generous patronage over the years, but now we have to close our doors.
BDO Dunwoody Limited, Receiver, has authorized the immediate and complete liquidation of approximately $300,000 worth of quality musical instruments and accessories.

EVERYTHING in the store — absolutely everything — no exceptions — will be reduced for immediate liquidation. 
All NEW instruments and accessories will be 30% off our regular retail price.
All USED instruments and accessories will be 40% off our regular retail price.
We still have a store full of new and used guitars, amps, keyboards and drums, and a full line of accessories.
The Receiver’s liquidation sale will start this Friday Feb 8th at 10am. 
Hours:
Fri Feb 8 - 10-7
Sat Feb 9 - 10-6
Sun Closed
Mon Feb 11- Fri Feb 15 - 11-7
Sat Feb 16 - 11-6

Keep checking the website for subsequent dates and hours.

THE RECEIVER’S LIQUIDATION WILL CONTINUE UNTIL EVERYTHING IS SOLD, so don’t miss this opportunity to save on quality musical instruments and accessories.

Terms and conditions of the sale will be posted in the store.
If you have items at Song Bird already repaired or waiting for repair, you may pick your items starting Friday. If a repair has been done, you must pay for the repair before receiving your equipment. PLEASE BRING YOUR RECIEPT AND ID.

Consignors with UNSOLD merchandise in the store may pick up their equipment starting Friday Feb 8. Please bring your consignment form and ID.

Consignor's who's equipment has been sold but who haven't been paid, may come to the store to pick up a “proof of claim” form, which they may file with the Trustee. The trustee will explain the claim process. We cannot by law respond to your claim at Song Bird.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a golden opportunity for many. there's no way i can make it downtown for this.

-dh




B said:


> ATTENTION SONGBIRDMUSIC.COM AND SONG BIRD MUSIC CUSTOMERS:
> 
> SONG BIRD SOUND CORP (Song Bird Music) HAS FILED FOR BANKRUPTCY.
> We thank you for your generous patronage over the years, but now we have to close our doors.
> ...


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Being in Edmonton, there's no way I can make it either. Damn. I was hoping they might have an inventory listing online or something.



i wouldn't feel to bad about it (that's what I keep telling myself....lol) since it's already been reported that Capsule scooped all their pedals, and as faracaster mentioned earlier, it's rumoured that there is nothing but dregs left.

i would really be surprised if one of their 60's blackface super reverbs would be sold at a 30% discount. i believe that all the desireable stuff has already been spoken for. it's kinda one of those, "if it's too good to be true..." situations.

i can see stuff like strings, cords, straps, accessories and low-end stuff going at a cut rate.

if anyone _DOES_ get a good deal, well, congratulations and let us know what you got. i'd be curious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

djem said:


> i wouldn't feel to bad about it (that's what I keep telling myself....lol) since it's already been reported that Capsule scooped all their pedals, and as faracaster mentioned earlier, it's rumoured that there is nothing but dregs left.
> 
> i would really be surprised if one of their 60's blackface super reverbs would be sold at a 30% discount. i believe that all the desireable stuff has already been spoken for. it's kinda one of those, "if it's too good to be true..." situations.
> 
> ...



I hope you're wrong. But that may just be the case.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

300K worth of inventory would be a lot of strings and odds and ends...

Quite often a Receiver will bring inventory in from other sources to spice up the sale.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

I am all messed up about this but happy I got out. Let me explain.

I had a bunch of gear for sale on consignment. The last thing in there was an 82' 2 button strat. It was up for a grand. I heard some rumors on this site and decided to go down there. Just a gut feeling that seemed to make sense. Ends up the guitar was sold. They wrote me a check and my wife cashed it. That was about 10 days ago. I feel like one lucky bastard.

Sorry to hear the business is no longer viable. I bought and sold lots of stuff there.

Larry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, people can still get their stuff that was on consignment back.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going down to check out the sale tomorrow so i'll post if there is anything of worth. I imagine it is mostly just gonna be odds and ends or lower tier equipment, but one can hope.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

devil6 said:


> I'm going down to check out the sale tomorrow so i'll post if there is anything of worth. I imagine it is mostly just gonna be odds and ends or lower tier equipment, but one can hope.


Sounds great. I'll be looking forward to any comments on bass cabs. :smile:

Just don't grab all the good stuff for yourself. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

B said:


> Sounds great. I'll be looking forward to any comments on bass cabs. :smile:
> 
> Just don't grab all the good stuff for yourself. :smilie_flagge17:



Here's my report:


The lineup was friggin HUGE!! so I came home.


I ran into a friend in line who said he had been waiting for an hour and had moved about ten feet. Maybe somebody who has more patience than me will be able to make it in and let us know what was in there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

devil6 said:


> Here's my report:
> 
> 
> The lineup was friggin HUGE!! so I came home.
> ...




That's just weak. It is a small place, so I guess that makes sense. Hopefully tomorrow it's lighter than that.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

B said:


> That's just weak. It is a small place, so I guess that makes sense. Hopefully tomorrow it's lighter than that.


Yea, i might go downtown tomorrow and if I do i'll swing by there. I didn't even bother to see where the line ended all i knew is that i couldn't see the end of it.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I was thinking about dropping by, but it doesn't sound like it will be worth the time, effort or patience


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Vultures descend.......


----------



## washburnmemphis (Apr 8, 2006)

I drove by at around noon on my way to Capsule Music and the end of the line ran to about the 9th store west of Songbird, maybe two people wide.

At Capsule they were saying the same thing that was posted here, that they had bought all of Songbird's effects pedals and that there was nothing left.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I managed to get into the store in the early afternoon and looked around after being in a line up for almost a half hour. I looked around for around ten minutes and I didn't really see anything that impressed me. I saw a lot of acoustic guitars and amazingly enough quite a few *left* handed electric guitars and basses. I didn't need any straps, strings or cables so I left. Oh well, I do have to say though that I'll miss that store. Sometimes you could get some pretty impressive deals there. The thing I also liked about that store was the fact that the salesguys didn't have an attitude, unlike other stores.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah. Sad really. Our finest downtown store in many ways... Keep us posted if you anyone hears where Tim goes, alright, guys?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, here's my report:

I got there right when it opened, was sixth in line. Most of the good bass gear was consignment items, so I couldn't even touch 'em. The guitar amps were minimal and there were some good looking guitars. The only basses left were a Warwick Thumb and an Ibanez Gio lefty. All around, not very good. Most of the good stuff must have been taken yesterday.

I picked up a Yorkville 1x15 for $225, a Dunlop MXR DI for $75, 10 X-Heavy Fender rounded triangle picks for $3 and a Death Metal pedal for $38. So I saved a good deal.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea I went down this afternoon, more or less picked clean for guitar/bass stuff. I got a cheap 12 string acoustic and soft case, line 6 space chorus and a Didgeridoo


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I just wish I had the funds for the Warwick. It was such an excellent bass. Played like a dream!


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

B said:


> I just wish I had the funds for the Warwick. It was such an excellent bass. Played like a dream!


I stopped by again today (i work just down the street) and there is a note on the Warwick that says "This item not for purchase until after the sale" or something along those lines. I didn't bother to ask what the deal was though cause unless they knocked the price down to about $200 I couldn't afford it regardless.

It's pretty much last call for anyone interested. Only a handful of guitars and amps, a somewhat decent selection of pedals, drums, percussion and a mix of just assorted stuff like strings, picks, slides,etc.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> ... I didn't need any straps, strings or cables....


I popped by last week and today (last day they were open) to pick up a few consigned guitars for a friend. All they had left were tons of straps, strings a cables... one 1x15 generic-looking small old bass cab... a couple of effects pedals....Plenty of drumsticks and heads.

Last week and today I did pick up a few guitar bags and cases for very cheap, including a very nice early 1960's black tolex/yellow interior Gibson ES-330/335/345/355 in great condition to resell, and a brand new Jackson Flying V ABS case to resell.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm really going to miss Songbird.


----------



## oingo2boingo (16 d ago)

Sadly Dave died and Encore was sold and went belly up a couple of years later. I used to buy sell and consign at both stores, take lessons from Steve that rented space and get Tortoise (Kevin) to fix amps both at EME. Dave was a great guy used to let me borrow stuff to take to jams and not junk either like a mesa boogie mark ii cane front, evh 5150. I sold a SF twin JBL and noticed it back in the shop 1.5 years later (it had wheels and handles added) and confirmed by the serial guy bought it toured and sold it... nobody wanted to lift the thing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow after almost 15 years. LOL
Who is Dave and who is Enora?


----------



## oingo2boingo (16 d ago)

Chito said:


> Wow after almost 15 years. LOL
> Who is Dave and who is Enora?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What does Encore have to do with Songbird, which this thread is all about?


----------



## oingo2boingo (16 d ago)

Chito said:


> What does Encore have to do with Songbird, which this thread is all about?


If you don't make the connection I can't help you


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

oingo2boingo said:


> If you don't make the connection I can't help you


Wow Okay. I'm not from Toronto so I know very little about these stores. Just found a thread about Encore in here. 
In any case, proceed, these necro thread has already been resurrected.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

oingo2boingo said:


> Sadly Dave died and Encore was sold and went belly up a couple of years later. I used to buy sell and consign at both stores, take lessons from Steve that rented space and get Tortoise (Kevin) to fix amps both at EME. Dave was a great guy used to let me borrow stuff to take to jams and not junk either like a mesa boogie mark ii cane front, evh 5150. I sold a SF twin JBL and noticed it back in the shop 1.5 years later (it had wheels and handles added) and confirmed by the serial guy bought it toured and sold it... nobody wanted to lift the thing.


???? 
Dave Duval and the 2nd Dave (which we affectionately called him) are very much alive. 2nd Dave took over the business from Dave. He ran it for a number of years.
Dave (Duval) owned the building and it was sold to a developer.


----------

